# odwalić robotę



## Thomas1

Hi, 

How would you say _odwalić robotę _in Russian please?
Literary the word means to throw/pull away.
There are two contexts I have in mind, which are pretty much contradictory:
It means to do the job carelessly, from the results of it it is obvious that someone didn't pay much attention to it and most probably was too lazy to put some effort into it (actually that's the most common reason for odwalenie roboty). It is similar to English _botch_, but not quite the same.
_Prokuratura odwaliła śledztwo, nawet nie przesłuchali wszystkich świadków._
The prosecutor botched the investigation, they didn't even heard all the witnesses.

Another one is to put a lot of effort into doing something as in:
_Odwaliłeś kawał dobrej roboty._
You performed/did a lot of good job.

I should also mention that in these senses the word is used in colloquial language.

I can't find good translation(s). How would you say these sentences in idiomatic Russian please?

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## Kolan

Thomas1 said:


> How would you say _odwalić robotę _in Russian please?
> Literary the word means to throw/pull away.
> There are two contexts I have in mind, which are pretty much contradictory:
> It means to do the job carelessly, from the results of it it is obvious that someone didn't pay much attention to it and most probably was too lazy to put some effort into it (actually that's the most common reason for odwalenie roboty). It is similar to English _botch_, but not quite the same.
> _Prokuratura odwaliła śledztwo, nawet nie przesłuchali wszystkich świadków._
> The prosecutor botched the investigation, they didn't even heard all the witnesses.
> 
> Another one is to put a lot of effort into doing something as in:
> _Odwaliłeś kawał dobrej roboty._
> You performed/did a lot of good job.
> 
> I should also mention that in these senses the word is used in colloquial language.


1) _Забить _на работу/службу if in military service (guess what) - very colloquial and precise, = _похерить_ работу (censored expression), _спустить _дело на тормозах (prokuratura example).

2) _Отличиться _на работе (a formal way to say), _рвать_ задницу warn:жопу) на работе, _пахать _как папа Карло (Pinocchio's father in Russian version).

Sure, the fellows will come with more idiomatic expressions.

But, maybe, I did not understand the sense in Polish very well.


----------



## dnldnl

1) Делать что-то спустя рукава:
_ Прокуратура вела расследование спустя рукава; никто там даже не соизволил опросить всех свидетелей._

2) Поработать на славу:
_ Вы поработали на славу.
_ 
These are the expressions that I would normally use. They are common in colloquial speech. Also, they are not rude or anything, so you are safe to use them around anyone. 

Unfortunately, I cannot think of any phrase that would have a dual meaning like your Polish expression.


----------



## Etcetera

Kolan said:


> 1) _Забить _на работу/службу if in military service (guess what) - very colloquial and precise]


Забить на учебу is quite common, but I've never heard забить на работу. Работать спустя рукава is better indeed; another possibility is манкировать (своими) обязанностями. 



> 2) _Отличиться _на работе (a formal way to say), _рвать_ задницу warn:жопу) на работе, _пахать _как папа Карло (Pinocchio's father in Russian version).


I hear the second expression for the first time, honestly.
As for пахать, this verb is very common in modern everyday Russian, but it's usually the verb alone, comparisons like как папа Карло, как древние бритты, как негры на плантации etc are optional.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> I hear the second expression for the first time, honestly.


Это потому, вероятно, что вы, как я понимаю, из Ленинграда. К моему удивлению, встречая за границей ленинградцев, я всё время убеждался, что никто из них не слышал этого выражения, а также ряд других, которыми иногда блещут москвичи. С другой стороны, были чисто ленинградские термины, услышав которые, в Москве только крутили головой. (Я только на склоне лет в Монреале узнал от ленинградских эмигрантов, например, что такое _поребрик_.) Вам повезло больше, так как о _папе Карло_ вы теперь уже знаете. Женский вариант тоже существует, _мама Карла_, хотя употребляется реже.

Выражение _забить на службу_ (и, впоследствии, _на работу и учёбу_, любое _дело_),  думается, пришло в общую лексику со срочной службы в Советской Армии и Военно-Морском Флоте (например, стоя на вахте, караульном посту, что в кадрированной дивизии является сущим наказанием - _через день "на ремень"_), где оно традиционно сочеталось с большим и синим. Демобилизованные воины, поступая на гражданскую работу или на подготовительные отделения вузов, продолжали по инерции употреблять это выражение в новых условиях.


----------



## Etcetera

Kolan said:


> Это потому, вероятно, что вы, как я понимаю, из Ленинграда. К моему удивлению, встречая за границей ленинградцев, я всё время убеждался, что никто из них не слышал этого выражения, а также ряд других, которыми иногда блещут москвичи.


Да, я из Ленинграда/Петербурга, но у меня есть еще и значительный опыт жизни в Москве и общения с москвичами, но и там я не слышала, чтобы кто-то употреблял это выражение. Возможно, это специфика моего круга общения - филологи известны своим особым отношением к языку.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> Возможно, это специфика моего круга общения - филологи известны своим особым отношением к языку.


Лишний раз убеждаюсь, что филологу надо идти из кабинета в народ, в массы. Думаете, мог бы иначе Даль составить словарь? А ведь в словари масса чего не попадает.


----------



## Etcetera

К сожалению, не все, что можно услышать в речи, достойно фиксирования в словарях.
В любом случае, не это является темой данной дискуссии.


----------



## tkekte

Etcetera: а вот по моему все что в речи есть то словарей и достойно, именно так в английских словарях поступают. Не важно насколько грубо может звучать некоторое выражение, все равно это часть лексикона.

Tom: they don't sound too contradicting to me, it seems like the first is an ironic version of the second.  Maybe that's how it appeared?

In Russian you could say

1. В прокуратуре постарались на славу, даже всех свидетелей не допросили.
2. Молодец парень, постарался на славу.

Постараться на славу can be both serious "do a good job" and ironic.


----------



## Kolan

Вот ещё одно, _словарное_ в значении 1): _работать ни шатко, ни валко_.


----------



## Kolan

tkekte said:


> Постараться на славу can be both serious "do a good job" and ironic.


Вообще-то, любой позитив иронией легко обратить в негатив. 

Я вот, подумав немного, употребил бы в двойном значении, всё-таки, слово _заби(ва)ть_. Например, _Молодец, забил (в шахте) две дневных нормы_ (очень постарался и будет тебе премия в квартал)  vs. _Пока забивали на работу, каптёрка и сгорела_ (валяли дурака, играли в карты и будет всем гауптвахта, в просторечии - _губа_).

Примеры из начала треда можно тогда интерпретировать по-русски так.

_Прокуратура забила на расследование, не выслушав даже всех свидетелей._

_Молодец, забил добрый почин хорошей работой._

Вообще, от глагола _забить_ немедленно образуется многозначное прилагательное _забойный_, которое может употребляться во всех упомянутых и ещё дополнительных смыслах. (Могло появиться в общей лексике из языка шахтёров, как, например, _выдать на-гора_). Выражение _забойный труд_ в зависимости от контекста и интонации говорящего может пониматься как раз в разбираемых противоположных смыслах (и ещё других, _забойная музыка, песня, забойный анекдот_ и пр.).

Иронию можно в таком случае сместить из смыслового центра фразы на периферию: _Получил за забойный труд орден Сутулого (и/или  медаль Горбатого_, последнее было популярно в 1985-91 гг.).

_Забой_ также созвучен польскому _Odwal_.


----------



## tkekte

:-D

Я на этом форуме русскому обучаюсь. Никогда не слышал ни "забоя" ни "добрый почин". 

Посмотрел на грамоте.ру:

Забой
1. Поверхность, ограничивающая горную выработку и перемещающаяся в результате горных работ.
2. Способ добычи полезных ископаемых.

Вроде как геологический жаргон ... простительно ли мне его не знать?


----------



## Kolan

tkekte said:


> Я на этом форуме русскому обучаюсь. Никогда не слышал ни "забоя" ни "добрый почин".
> 
> Посмотрел на грамоте.ру:
> 
> Забой
> 1. Поверхность, ограничивающая горную выработку и перемещающаяся в результате горных работ.
> 2. Способ добычи полезных ископаемых.
> 
> Вроде как геологический жаргон ... простительно ли мне его не знать?


Всё правильно, оттуда и пошло. Но филологи ещё не дописали свои словари.

А вы, кстати, слышали слово "подвиг"? Удивительно, как быстро исчезло оно из языка зарубежных носителей русского.

Например, _подвиг Стаханова_ (речь как раз идёт о _забойном труде_ в его оригинальном значении).


----------



## Kolan

Понять удачное стечение смысла (в противоположных значениях) в сочетаниях с глаголом _забивать_ может также помочь его синоним, _заколачивать_.

В *позитивном значении,* при ручной добыче забойщик бьёт в забое (угольной шахты) кувалдой, киркой, стараясь отколоть уголь от стенки. (В Донбассе - высококачественный уголь в глубоком залегании - отсюда шахты, а не карьеры, и пласты его - тонкие и изогнутые, по которым невозможно пустить угледобывающие механизмы, поэтому неизбежен высокий процент ручного труда шахтёров - в прежнюю эпоху, по крайней мере, что сейчас - не знаю). Отсюда - _забивать норму _и пр.

В *негативном значении*, изначально _забивать _могло, судя по всему, означать в мужских трудовых (или воинских) коллективах имитацию определённого сорта развлечений вместо настоящей работы. Дело в том, что глагол _забивать _- сам по себе переходный, но в выражении _забивать на работу_ выглядит непереходным. На самом деле, переходность его не теряется, так как в качестве прямого дополнения к нему подразумевается мужской половой хуй, часто заменяемый ради благозвучия на эпитеты в роли существительных, понятные всем (_караульные забили на службу большой и синий_ и пр.). То есть, несмотря на подобие механического действия (бить, колотить и пр.), орудием такого труда является совершенно непригодный к нему инструмент, отсюда и негативный смысл. Но было бы ошибкой думать, что только шахтёры и военные могли иметь подобного рода привилегии. Пример из области сельского хозяйства, совершенно независимый - _хуем __груши околачивать_, то есть, маяться, изнывать от безделья.

Можно также, томясь от безделья (арматуру не подвезли) _забивать__ козла_  (т.е., играть в домино два на два) в каптёрке. _Забивают _в данном случае кости домино, громко стуча ими по столу. Что, конечно, тоже  негативно сказывается на выработке.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Я вот, подумав немного, употребил бы в двойном значении, всё-таки, слово _заби(ва)ть_. Например, _Молодец, забил (в шахте) две дневных нормы_


Я не уверен в том, что у глагола "забивать" есть значение "добывать [уголь]", а у слова "забой" - значение "процесс добычи [угля]". Во всяком случае, я никогда такого не слышал, и мне не удалось найти соответствующие примеры в литературе.
Может быть, они есть у вас?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Я не уверен в том, что у глагола "забивать" есть значение "добывать [уголь]", а у слова "забой" - значение "процесс добычи [угля]". Во всяком случае, я никогда такого не слышал, и мне не удалось найти соответствующие примеры в литературе.
> Может быть, они есть у вас?


Это не изящная словесность, а грубая речь шахтёров не обязательно угледобывающих шахт. Не факт, что такие выражения попадают в наше время в Интернет, так как эпоха та успела угаснуть, а рассуждал я главным образом о ней как возможном источнике многих подзабытых значений глагола забить.

Например, выражение забить план в связи с бесконтрольным распространением наркотиков явно подавило старое значение.

Я пишу, опираясь, главным образом, на свой личный профессиональный опыт. В прошлом веке мне приходилось ездить в командировки по горным предприятиям на просторах нашей родины СССР, спускаться в шахты, много общаться с шахтёрами, сыпавшими сочными оборотами. (Сам я, будучи в ту пору программистом АСУ, выйдя из прикладной математики, занимался разработкой и внедрением автоматизированных систем управления для горных отраслей с целью повышения производительности труда). Забить норму - в смысле выполнить дневной план - было весьма ходовым выражением. Хотя тогда уже не очень работали напрямую отбойными молотками (откалывая породу), а большей частью шли взрывным методом, для которого в подземных выработках перфораторами с длинными штангами пробивали в стенках забоя длинные (до нескольких метров) каналы  под аммонит. Но это касалось рудных забоев, не угольных.

Не знаю, воспроизводили ли классики соцреализма из групп типа "Стальное вымя" прямую речь шахтёров в своих нетленках, но на слуху такие выражения у меня остались навсегда. Возможно, если порыться в самиздате той эпохи, воспоминаниях лагерников, то что-то и найдётся.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Я не уверен в том, что у глагола "забивать" есть значение "добывать [уголь]", а у слова "забой" - значение "процесс добычи [угля]". Во всяком случае, я никогда такого не слышал, и мне не удалось найти соответствующие примеры в литературе.
> Может быть, они есть у вас?


Я перечитал внимательнее ваш ответ. Нет, я не говорил так, на что вы возражаете. Я говорил о значении "забивания плана, дневной нормы", а не о процессе добычи [угля], и предполагал, основываясь на личных наблюдениях, что произошло оно с связи с характером трудовых операций шахтёров и в дальнейшем распространилось на другие индустрии, связанные выполнением планов.

Забивать, забой - это от *пробивки* горных выработок с использованием энергии ударов, мускульных или механических, корень у них общий, *бой*. Добыча полезных ископаемых при этом не всегда производится непосредственно, это могут быть подготовительные работы, оборудование шахт для эксплуатации недр.


----------



## Подсолнух

Etcetera said:


> Да, я из Ленинграда/Петербурга, но у меня есть еще и значительный опыт жизни в Москве и общения с москвичами, но и там я не слышала, чтобы кто-то употреблял это выражение. Возможно, это специфика моего круга общения - филологи известны своим особым отношением к языку.


 
Здравствуйте! Хочу восстановить филологическую справедливостьЯ коренная петербурженка (филолог по образованию, если это важно). С уверенностью заявляю, что мы в Питере давно "забиваем" на работу, обязанности, встречи, дипломы и т.д. - на все что под руку попадается (лет 5 уж точно) Мы даже на все это можем "забить болт" для красоты слова (думаю, изначально пошло из-за семантической сочетаемости слов). Конечно, это в молодежных компаниях, в офисе так лучше не говорить (и еще лучше так не делать)


----------



## Q-cumber

Подсолнух said:


> Мы даже на все это можем "забить болт" для красоты слова (думаю, изначально пошло из-за семантической сочетаемости слов).



Мне кажется, семантическая сочетаемость тут прослеживается исключительно с женской точки зрения. Мужчины обычно тяготеют к _закручиванию_ болтов. 

А если серьёзно, то _болт_ в данном случае выполняет роль эвфемизма, заменяющего слово из трёх букв (начинается на букву "х" и означает мужской половой орган в эрегированном состоянии). Таким образом вся "забивательная" семантика упирается исключительно в "нефритовый стержень". Женщине *"забить болт"* весьма проблематично - в силу некоторых конструктивно-анатомических особенностей её организма.  Я бы сказал, что дамам вообще некорректно употреблять выражения a la *"я на это забила"* (или* "я на это положила"*), ввиду отсутствия объекта забивания.  

For Russian learners:


> *БОЛТ*, -а, м. Мужской половой орган.
> Возм. из уг. _*(Словарь русского арго)*_





> *"забить х.. /хрен/член/кол"* (на что-то); *"х.. положить"*; *"х.. задвинуть"* - перестать заниматься (чем-либо), относиться с равнодушием или презрением, наплевать, пренебречь...





> *ЭВФЕМИЗМ* м.
> 1. Слово или выражение, заменяющее другое, которое по каким-либо причинам нежелательно или неудобно употребить в определенной ситуации.


----------



## Etcetera

Подсолнух said:


> Здравствуйте! Хочу восстановить филологическую справедливостьЯ коренная петербурженка (филолог по образованию, если это важно). С уверенностью заявляю, что мы в Питере давно "забиваем" на работу, обязанности, встречи, дипломы и т.д. - на все что под руку попадается (лет 5 уж точно) Мы даже на все это можем "забить болт" для красоты слова (думаю, изначально пошло из-за семантической сочетаемости слов). Конечно, это в молодежных компаниях, в офисе так лучше не говорить (и еще лучше так не делать)


Я сама с успехом "забиваю" на очень многое.
Мое замечание относилось не к выражению "забивать на что-то", а к "рвать задницу" - вот это выражение я узнала несколько дней назад из этого самого треда.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> Я сама с успехом "забиваю" на очень многое.
> Мое замечание относилось не к выражению "забивать на что-то", а к "рвать задницу" - вот это выражение я узнала несколько дней назад из этого самого треда.


Даже не просто "рвать", а более красочное, "разрывать".


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> I hear the second expression for the first time, honestly.


Случайно натолкнулся на небольшой ресурс, глубже раскрывающий понятие "рвать задницу"

 http://teneta.rinet.ru/rus/de/denis_yatsutko-matom.html#zopurvatj


----------

